# After a damn good polish



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm really chuffed with the results


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Fantastic - one of my favourite colours too ... did you dig you exhaust in when parking


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

It JUST missed. I did, however, pull it forward a touch after I took some pics of the ****-end and noticed just how close it was. 

As happy as I am, the pics really don't do the paintwork any justice - it's so much darker and deeper in the flesh.


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

Mmmmmmmmmmm yum, looks good , nice pics there Steve and may I say the wheels look great. Bit torn between them and the LM's now.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice pics Steve, Tony would be proud


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

The more I look at it - the more that colour is becoming my favourite.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

R34 GTT Boy said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm yum, looks good , nice pics there Steve and may I say the wheels look great. Bit torn between them and the LM's now.


Cheers Andy,

I'm still have a huge debate with myself about the wheels. Maybe I should just have both!!! lol. There really is NO clearance between the caliper and the inner rim. I may just have to get 19's and be done with it.

just as an aside, I can't believe my post got 'modified', It's not swearing, is it?? lol.


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Damn that looks good - I'm so tempted to get my 33 resprayed in that colour


----------



## M.R32 (Oct 7, 2006)

which wheels are these? they are very nice. you have a lovely car there too :thumbsup:


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Lovely job there, and of course the colour is *so good * 

Not too sure about the green/blue wheel nuts though, having looked at the pictures a few times they seem to be jumping out at me now ....


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Great color...wonder how a 34 would look in that hue?

Love the nuts! Completes the package!!!:squintdan


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks good mate, which bonnet is that?

- Kevin.


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

very nice mate well done


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

looks absolutely fantastic Steve .. 

can't believe you are thinking of selling the wheels already !!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

That looks awesome.. lovely colour and I think the wheel colour suits it personally.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Real nice


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

brooksie said:


> looks absolutely fantastic Steve ..
> 
> can't believe you are thinking of selling the wheels already !!


I suppose that's what makes me Mad They just don't look big enough and I can't drop the ride height any more, to fill the arches.



M.R32 said:


> which wheels are these? they are very nice. you have a lovely car there too


Volks Racing CE28N's



MoNoKnot said:


> Looks good mate, which bonnet is that?


Top Secret replica, from Japsalon, IIRC???


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Can any of the photoshop masters out there remove the bloke, pole and 3trees out of the background for me, please????


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

MADsteve said:


> Can any of the photoshop masters out there remove the bloke, pole and 3trees out of the background for me, please????


I knew you were a cleaning maniac . .from other threads . . 
Here we go:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow! that's an amazing bit of photoshopping

What a cracking pic that is, now

Cheers

P.S - I'm no cleaning maniac!!! It's the first polish since I bought it.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

woow
good job man


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

MADsteve said:


> P.S - I'm no cleaning maniac!!! It's the first polish since I bought it.


cheater:chuckle:


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Lovely pics mate! Those rims are fab


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Steve, your car looks absolutely incredible! Really nice mate. 

One tiny, ikkle suggestion I think a set of Ganador mirrors would finish her right off!!


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Brill pics my man,

I think sometimes its hard to catch the car in its best light as pics can never pick the paintwork up clearly, looks a very nice GTR there though Steve,

Gurj :smokin:


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

Lovely car, one of the best colours, non-standard front spoiler lip??, vented bonnet, after market side skirts, Nismo rear wing, great wheels, a very nice one!! I notice a big intercooler in there too, so beauty is not just skin deep, and it's a v-spec, not much to put on the Christmas list then.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i know what you mean about the alloys looking small,was looking at our GTR today and even though they are 18"s,they just look small!! the car is about an ince and a half high at the front,so it can't get any lower!!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

JapFreak786 said:


> i know what you mean about the alloys looking small,was looking at our GTR today and even though they are 18"s,they just look small!! the car is about an ince and a half high at the front,so it can't get any lower!!!


how about the Work Meister S1 19"


----------



## tommo (Sep 10, 2006)

great looking motor.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Lookg very nice mate :thumbsup: 

james


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Cheers people,

Sadly now for sale though:click here:bawling: :bawling:


----------



## mad slat (Nov 9, 2006)

nice pics steve like the colour and alloys


----------

